# How to fill extra space in my boots



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

You're gonna want to get some adhesive foam and watch Angry Snowboarder's bootfitting 101 to learn how to use it properly.


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

Tighten the top boa after every run for the first 5 runs of the day and it will grip your leg so tightly that sliding becomes impossible.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Grow


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

Beg the manufacturer to let you send them one boot to swap for proper size? Shoot your shot.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Get a boot shim...for the smaller foot.

Ski Boot Insole Shims (pr) (tognar.com)


----------



## ksrf (Nov 1, 2017)

What insoles are you using? I was having an issue with one foot feeling like my boot was a little too big after pack out. Yesterday I swapped a shred sole for a green super feet insole. The super feet insole kept my foot in place way better. Wish I had done it sooner.


----------



## comofosho (Jan 24, 2021)

I have a similar problem, specifically the toe box of my smaller foots boot is too big- I have a lot of vertical movement. Should I place foam under or over my toes? Or under my heel as I am getting some heel lift, but I think that might go if I stabilize the toes.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

comofosho said:


> I have a similar problem, specifically the toe box of my smaller foots boot is too big- I have a lot of vertical movement. Should I place foam under or over my toes? Or under my heel as I am getting some heel lift, but I think that might go if I stabilize the toes.


For heel lift and room in the toe box, maybe a bontex board under the insole would address both of those issues.


----------

